# Driving lessons



## hamed55 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello everyone
I am a driving instructor from London moving to Valencia in the summer 2018 ,I am hoping to start working .
Anyone interested in learning to drive,I speak english,french,and little Spanish.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry but private driving instruction is not in Spain. If one is learning to drive, a certain number of lessons with an officially recognised driving school is mandatory.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Not only do you have to be an official driving instructor - but the rules of the road are different - just sit at a roundabout and try to write up what you have seen !!! 

Davexf


----------



## hamed55 (Mar 24, 2018)

Can anyone please recommend a driving school that deals with the English speaking community please?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

hamed55 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a driving school that deals with the English speaking community please?


As I'm sure you already know, it's the younger generation who make up the majority of learners. These youngsters will, probably, already speak Spanish so it's not an issue for them.

Obviously there will be a few English who will want to learn and who don't speak Spanish. They can take the theory test in English (at SOME centres) but will still have to take instruction and the final test in Spanish.


For you to work here, you'll need to be fluent in Spanish and be an approved instructor.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Google _english speaking driving instructor spain _and you'll get some interesting results


----------

